# TOOL FOR YOUR TRAIN BENCH



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I found this on sale at Home Depot. It normally was $137.99 for was on sale for $100.00

It is a great little tool for working on your rolling stock.

Small liitle drill/impact tool 

it comes with a carring case, two batteries, one little drill( the size of a 38 pistol), one flashlight, and a chargers

I find that is jsut the right size from those small drilling jobs you run into while doing maintainance on your rolling stock

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

THX for the heads-up on this little tool. Great idea!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
back when I worked at a hobby shop part time I was the RC car guy and as such I built and repaired a LOT of RC cars and trucks for folks. The BEST investment I ever made was simple Black and Decker cordless screw driver. It only took hex bits but the ability to install all those screws NOt by hand helped so much. I burned that one up and replaced it and burned that one up but by then no longer was working there. At this point I think I've got one that was my mom's? An older B&D with a real chuck on it? I wonder if the batteries still hold a charge? 

Good snag JJ! 

Chas


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw those the other day at my HD. Looked like a good deal. Maybe now I'll have to go get one.


----------

